# Wet Workshop



## Doris (23 Nov 2018)

So last Saturday my new bigger workshop was built and since then I've been getting concerned about the damp inside.

The building was delivered the Monday before and as soon as it was it chucked it down but the days after the delivery were dry. However when we came to erect it the panels were still really quite damp.

One week on (almost) and the inside is still really damp and it seems that patches of the walls are really wet in places after a good downpour. 

I want to move into my new workshop soon and dismantle the old one but I don't really want to work in a place with damp walls. 

Any suggestions on what I can do to rectify this problem?


----------



## Westwood (23 Nov 2018)

Difficult to know what to say without knowing what your workshop is made from and how it has been waterproofed - it has , hasn't it ? Let us know some details and I'm sure you'll get some useful help


----------



## Doris (24 Nov 2018)

I don't think it has been.

"May we point out the process of tanalising and pressure treatment does not mean that your building will be waterproof!"

Only found this out after it arrived here.

Can anyone recommend me a good waterproof paint for it. It's smooth timber.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (24 Nov 2018)

Hi Doris

Silly question - but have you got things like guttering sorted yet? Shed roofs can catch a lot of rain and the rain pours of the edges during heavy storms . It can splash back from hard ground under the planking and on a windy day it can all be blown back against the wooden walls.

Martin


----------



## Homers double (24 Nov 2018)

Hello Doris 
I can very highly recommend Bedec barn paint, it comes in various colours.
I’ve used it on sawn and planed timber and lasts a lot longer than the standard shed and fence treatments 
https://bedec.co.uk/bedec_products/barn-paint/


----------

